# Kernel Module Auto-loading



## jrm@ (Oct 3, 2015)

In the latest BSDNow Episode, there is a nice interview with Warner Losh.  He talks about kernel module auto-loading.  With it, the generic kernel could be minimal and, depending on the system's hardware, the necessary driver modules could be detected and loaded automatically.  OpenBSD is taking a different approach.


----------



## Oko (Oct 3, 2015)

That is exactly right. Loadable kernel modules have been removed from OpenBSD for the reason which can be find on tech@openbsd. Over the past 10 years I remember using those modules only on several occasions in order to use all-in-one devices HP printer/scanner with HPLIP/HPAIO drivers (actually scanner part HPAIO driver required removing a driver from the kernel).


----------

